# Cut fingers??



## Jeepster (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a Penn 7500 SS with 20 lb Stren and 50 lb shock leader on a kinda cheap rod, a 12' Daiwa Beefstick. The rod loads at 2 oz, and I haven't thrown more than 4. It's rated to 6 oz and will probably handle more than that. I read somewhere that if I tighten up my drag just before the cast, the line won't cut my right index finger. I've tried it and it seems to work pretty good. Then I loosen up the drag to where I want it. I'm "reel" new at this surf casting game, but hope to become totally addicted. Should I worrry about cutting myself with this technique, or should I just invest in a decent finger guard?? Thanks. Kevin-Goldsboro NC


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

what tightening the drag on that reel will do is keep the bail from slapping shut (as often) when you cast. do invest in a finger guard or learn to use one of the release mechanisms (i can't remember what they are called) that attatch to the rod and are available from tackle shops.
charlie


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe it's called the breakaway canon.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What big brother said PLUS, the slippage you get from a power cast with a spinning reel with a loose drag is what can REALLY cut you. I have heard of it cutting to the bone. Buy a finger guard or a BA cannon.... save your finger.

Tommy


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

An old surfcaster's trick is loop a rubberband around the bail, when you open the bail slide the other end of the band around the bail arm, thus preventing a premature bail closing. The leather finger protector is a good investment for a buck.
Have a friend who has been using coffee grinders for over fifty years, and his trigger finger is so hardened that he uses neither. I have a nice scar, and the result was the switch to squidders, and have done conventional for over 40 years, only return to spinners for trout.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Jeremy – what happens if you do not tighten the drag before casting is that as you put power in the cast this power will draw line off the spool against a too light drag. Result with say a 4oz weight or heavier? Finger cut to the bone!
With anything over 3oz you should ALWAYS lock the drag up tight prior to casting. Only an armour plated finger guard will protect against this. While a decent leather finger stall will protect your finger from the slap of line across your digit at the point or release.
If you use a Breakaway Canon you still have to tighten the drag. While it is a viable alternative to using your finger, it tends to mask the symptoms of a less than smooth casting style. In my experience a smooth cast does not hurt but a jerky cast can really sting! BB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Using Breakaway Cannon*

If you wrap the line three times around the cannon as Nick Meyer shows in his video, you don't have to tighten the drag on the reel. This works and will not slip when casting and with a good casting style can help produce longer cast. Plus you don't have to fight to loosen the drag if a big fish hits your line on contact with the water.
Just wrap the line three times around the Cannon in the direction the line comes off the reel, set the trigger and cast.


----------

